
3Blue1Brown – Essence of Calculus - jmstfv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUvTyaaNkzM&list=PLZHQObOWTQDMsr9K-rj53DwVRMYO3t5Yr
======
mrcactu5
this book seems to complement the earlier HackerNews book about the "Calculus
Made Easy" \-- that is certainly the book I first learn from... it really
tries just to get the basic ideas across without being too careful.

I look at it now, this book is wonderful.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14161876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14161876)

